# Tyre Pressures



## Falconer

Hi All

Can anyone help please?

We have recently got a Compass Avantgarde 140 based on a Peugeot Boxer chassis. I am trying (without a great deal of success) to find the correct tyre pressures. 

I have looked through the handbook and all it says is to refer to the drivers door pillar where the is a sticker. This says 79psi or 5.5 bar which seems really high. I phoned the Peugeot dealer who when I asked, must have thought I was speaking Mongolian as they were completely baffled !! - They suggested 50psi - so I went to the local tyre dealer who said 60psi or it could even be 79psi - He suggested I look on the wall of the tyre and it says maximum load of 1056kgs - at 80psi cold !!

Any of you motorhome experts help please?????

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Bella

*Old Chesnut "Tyre pressures"*

Hi,

Lots of people have had same problem as you, trying to find correct pressures.
Basically it depends on your axle weights and your tyre manufacturer; if you use "Tyre Safety " or "tyre pressures" in the MHF search program you will get lots of info.

Sorry I can't give you any specific details pertaining to your circumstances; but these searches will make things clearer!!

Best of luck

Pam

If too much info on searches try this website:

www.tyresafe.org/tyre-safety

Click on Tyre Safety Information then download Motorhome pdf info leaflet


----------



## motormouth

You will find loads of advice under the "wheels and tyres"section. I and many others have had the same problems and it is a minefield to find the correct pressures.
But you need to get your MH weighed, fully laden (all adults and kids that you are likely to carry, full fuel, water tanks, and anything else of any weight which you would normally carry). Get both axles weighed individually, then the entire MH. There is a chart from tyresafe which will then give the pressures depending on tyre size, axle weights etc. You will find tyresafe under the above heading and I think in a post from "unclenorm"

Ignore the pressures given on the door pillar as these are for the base vehicle, i.e. a chassis cab, and before it becomes a MH.


----------



## Rosbotham

According to the manual (Technical Specification pages, 72 & 73) for my 2008 140, it's 60PSI front, 65PSI rear.

Recognise that the current 140 is a slightly different design (low profile versus overcab), but they quote the same pressures for all of the model range.

Don't know if these are exactly correct versus getting it weighed and speaking to the tyre manufacturer, but I've done 15000 miles so far without issue at those pressures.

Paul

Edit : forgot to mention I found the tyresafe leaflet to be in one-legged man/bum kicking contest territory as it doesn't have the tyre size used by Elddis (215/70R15C)...curious as it's one of the most prevalent model ranges of motorhomes. In any case, the 60/65 seemed broadly consistent with the numbers in the table.


----------



## 747

I had the same problem when I had an Elddis Autoquest 120. 

I finally spoke to someone at Michelin Tyres who gave me the correct pressure. It was 55 psi all round. I found when I was running fully loaded, 60 psi was just as good.

Your tyres will only be rated up to 80 psi max. When I had that pressure in mine, the van was extremely unsafe to drive.

Your 140 might be a bit heavier than mine, so I would start at 60 psi. You will not be far away.

Remember that if your tyre pressure is a long way from what is recommended (for the axle weight - not set by the converter) then your Insurance company can wash their hands of you if you have an accident.

Be safe, visit a weighbridge.


----------



## Falconer

*Sorted !!!*

Thank you very much for the answers above. In a moment of inspiration, I phoned Compass (Elldis) who emailed me the brochure and in there ..................... low and behold ....... the tyre pressures !!!

They are several other MH listed and a couple are 44psi but the vast majority are Front 66psi and Rear 66psi if anyone else wants to know .....

Thanks again for the help

Chris


----------



## 747

Hi Falconer,

I am absolutely amazed at Elddis!!!!!!!!

First of all they replied and secondly, it sounds like they got it right.

I was happy with my Elddis but said I would not have another one as I could not get past reception when I had a query. 

I live fairly close to the factory and was on the point of blocking their car park until somebody spoke to me. :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

I agree this is a minefield.

As i have posted elsewhere, Michelin will not give definitive answers, but I understand Continental do.

I am still waiting for a second answer from VOSA to my Q (Which basically said 'if VOSA can say a tyre is 'under-inflated', how do you know? )

Dft passed the buck back to VOSA.

I have not given up on the Q. Somebody has got to stand up to say what is the correct pressure for a given tyre with a weighed axle loading - or they may as well all resign, without their pension rights!

At present I am using Tyresafe data, but where do they get their data from and has anyone verified it against manufacturers' data?

I am not imputing anything against Tyresafe, as they may be the best source we have - just interested in their source.

Geoff


----------



## Rosbotham

I'll say this just once more...

2005 Handbook : http://www.elddis.co.uk/downloads/2005/motorhome-handbook.pdf
Page 76 of the manual (77 of the PDF), front/rear 66/66

2008 Handbook:
http://www.elddis.co.uk/downloads/2008/motorhome-handbook.pdf
Page 72 of the manual (73 of the PDF), front/rear 60/65

2009 Handbook:
http://www.elddis.co.uk/downloads/2009/autoquest-handbook.pdf
Page 18-1 of the manual (54 of the PDF), front/rear 60/65

2010 Handbook on the Elddis site actually links back to the 2009 one.

It seems pretty simple to me. Old shaped cab 66/66, X/250 cab 60/65.

I can't believe that any insurer could sanely refuse to pay out if a motorhome had its tyres inflated to the level that's listed in the manual of the manucturer of the "completed" vehicle (in ECVTA terms). They'd be laughed out of court.

Appreciate it's more complex where the converters don't provide the information in writing, but Elddis do.

Paul


----------



## geraldandannie

Geoff - thanks for trying to find a definitive answer to this.

I've been reading Norman's post

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-86250-tyre-pressures-a-reply-from-continental-automobil.html

and for a pretty fully-loaded 3.5t X2/50 chassis, Continental reckon the pressures should be 47F/61R.

I did the calculations for my actual axle loading, and came up with 48F/58R.

After an annual service, the ride seemed a little firm on a recent trip. The tyres had been inflated to 70F/78R 8O

It'll be interesting to see how the ride is on Thursday.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

P.S. I've asked for this to be moved into the "Wheels and Tyres" forum, where it can be found more easily in future :wink:

Hope that's OK.

The forum is here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-200.html

Gerald


----------



## 747

Sorry to have to contradict you rosbotham.

I bought a new Elddis Autoquest 120. It left Brownhills North East with 80 psi in the tyres and was a death trap.

I scoured the Elddis website as the handbook was totally useless. In September of 2006, there were no downloads available from the Elddis website.

The only pressure information on the website gave the tyre pressure as 43 psi. That is probably correct for a SWB Peugeot van but certainly not for a motorhome. When I lowered the pressure in one tyre, I had to stop before I got to their figure because the tyre was starting to look flat.

Maybe they follow the forums and have modernised their website (and their approach to customers). I can guarantee that what you have linked in your post is a recent change.


----------



## Rosbotham

Hmm...I have a paper copy of the 2008 one on my desk which came with the van.

I've been using the online version for at least a year, probably nearer two (I can say that because I always used to use www.explorer-group.co.uk, and they changed it to elddis.co.uk about a year ago, plus I distinctly remember downloading my manual from there because I'd left the paper copy in the van and wanted that tech spec page to check on the dimensions to book a ferry - that was Jan 09).

As you can see, I couldn't find the 2006 manual online but it's a reasonable supposition that it should align with the earlier/later one according to which generation of chassis your van was built on. I wouldn't justify what Explorer Group did or did not do in 2006, as I only bought my van 2 years later. However the material's been available online for a couple of years.

Paul


----------



## ardgour

The plot thickens!
We put vredestein M&S tyres on last December and are delighted with them but the pressure thing is ever present in the background.
I have just checked the Hymer manual and it says that tyre pressures should be 5.5 bar all round which converts to 80psi but the tyres are marked as a maximum pressure of 69psi (unless I am being thick) and I am pretty sure we inflated them to 65psi last time so I have just e-mailed vredestein with the axle weights to get a definitive answer but it is a bit worrying if a garage puts them up to 80 as per handbook when it is serviced.
I seem to remember it was delivered to us from Hymer Uk with tyres at 80psi and the ride was awful, we dropped them to 70 after advice on here and a much better ride and handling - but those were different tyres. 
Makes you wonder how many not technically minded MH owners out there are driving round with over inflated tyres

Chris


----------



## erneboy

Had mine serviced a couple of months ago. It came back with all the tyres at 80psi, far harder than I keep them. The drive from the dealers was so bumpy, rattly and bouncy it was obvious. My guess is that at that pressure grip would be very poor in the wet, Alan.


----------



## moblee

I run my 3.8 ton kontiki at 70psi all round seems just right to me.


----------



## loughrigg

ardgour said:


> The plot thickens!
> We put vredestein M&S tyres on last December and are delighted with them but the pressure thing is ever present in the background.
> I have just checked the Hymer manual and it says that tyre pressures should be 5.5 bar all round which converts to 80psi but the tyres are marked as a maximum pressure of 69psi (unless I am being thick) and I am pretty sure we inflated them to 65psi last time so I have just e-mailed vredestein with the axle weights to get a definitive answer but it is a bit worrying if a garage puts them up to 80 as per handbook when it is serviced.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris

I'm running my MH with Vredestein Winter Comtracs and have been down the same track (contacting Vredestein) - unfortunately, they would not give specific advice on tyre pressures.

I did work my way up to someone who was described as a senior technical specialist (?) and the advice from him was fairly straightforward. The gist of it was - if the tyres are the correct size and weight index, be guided by the maximum pressure at full load on the tyre wall. Never run over the tyre's weight capacity. If you are running at a weight close to the tyre's maximum weight capacity, the tyre should be inflated to the maximum pressure indicated on the tyre. When running with a lighter load, decrease tyre pressure by up to 10 psi to prevent distortion of the tyre and reduction of the area in contact with the road surface.

That sounded sensible enough to me and actually mirrors the advice on tyre pressures for my old Toyota Previa people carrier - that handbook says much the same thing about using the correct tyre, then gives a pressure for up to four occupants and another for a full load of eight passengers.

Mike


----------



## UncleNorm

I don't really wish to go down the tyre pressure road right now as I have a pizza on order!!

But... Mike quoted, "be guided by the maximum pressure at full load on the tyre wall."

Yet there are several diagrams on several websites about tyre information which suggest that the maximum pressure on the tyre sidewall is for Canada and the USA only and does not apply to Europe...

... got to go... pizza time! Yum! :roll: :wink:


----------



## peribro

I can't comment on what might be the appropriate reduction in pressure (from maximum) for Vredestein Winter Comtracs as I don't have them. However a 10psi reduction is far less than I was advised by a technical representative at Continental for my tyres. Based on my own axle weights, I was advised 43psi at the front (which carries a maximum load of 1730kg) and 65psi at the rear (which carries a maximum load of 2395kg). I have settled on 50 psi and 70 psi respectively which I am happy with.


----------



## dovtrams

Thanks to this post, I got off my butt and took my MH to a weighbridge today. I have the total weight and weights for the front and back axles. Now all I have to do is contact Continental with the details and hopefully put my mind at rest, as I have been given different TP from dealers garages and everyone else I have talked to about this subject.

Does anyone have a contact e-mail for the technical person at Continental?

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## rayc

dovtrams said:


> Thanks to this post, I got off my butt and took my MH to a weighbridge today. I have the total weight and weights for the front and back axles. Now all I have to do is contact Continental with the details and hopefully put my mind at rest, as I have been given different TP from dealers garages and everyone else I have talked to about this subject.
> 
> Does anyone have a contact e-mail for the technical person at Continental?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Dave


Se this post from the ever helpful Uncle Norm. Is it any help, if not Norm is your man?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-848518-.html#848518


----------



## peribro

You can get a general contact address off their website but the person I was dealing with was Craig Craig Sterry - Product Support Engineer. The email address to use is [email protected]. He was very helpful and responded very promptly. If you put the subject matter of "Motorhome tyre pressures" or something similar in the message header, then it should get forwarded striaght to him.


----------



## loughrigg

UncleNorm said:


> But... Mike quoted, "be guided by the maximum pressure at full load on the tyre wall."
> 
> Yet there are several diagrams on several websites about tyre information which suggest that the maximum pressure on the tyre sidewall is for Canada and the USA only and does not apply to Europe...
> 
> ... got to go... pizza time! Yum! :roll: :wink:


It is true to say that the maximum tyre pressure/load marking is a requirement for tyres that are produced in, or may be offered for sale in USA & Canada, but I would have thought that it is still a useful indicator of the tyres capacity wherever you happen to buy it.

If a tyre has a stated maximum inflation pressure of 65 psi at a given load and you inflate it to 80psi, it will perform in much the same way (and may eventually go bang) whether you are driving on it in the USA, UK or Europe.

Or am I missing something?

Mike


----------



## rayc

loughrigg said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> But... Mike quoted, "be guided by the maximum pressure at full load on the tyre wall."
> 
> Yet there are several diagrams on several websites about tyre information which suggest that the maximum pressure on the tyre sidewall is for Canada and the USA only and does not apply to Europe...
> 
> ... got to go... pizza time! Yum! :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true to say that the maximum tyre pressure/load marking is a requirement for tyres that are produced in, or may be offered for sale in USA & Canada, but I would have thought that it is still a useful indicator of the tyres capacity wherever you happen to buy it.
> 
> If a tyre has a stated maximum inflation pressure of 65 psi at a given load and you inflate it to 80psi, it will perform in much the same way (and may eventually go bang) whether you are driving on it in the USA, UK or Europe.
> 
> Or am I missing something?
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

There are several markings on my Continenetal tyres which say max pressure 69psi. There is also a statement next to an imprint of a Motorhome which says:
" Due to the special service conditions of Motor Caravans it is permitted to increase the inflation pressure. MAX INFLATION PRESSURE 5.5 BAR"

Unless we know what the 'special service conditions' that the tyre deigner worked to it is not possible to say if you are missing something. Presumably the same tyre fitted to a commercial van would only be able to be inflated to 69psi??


----------



## ardgour

I now have a reply from Vredestein about inflation pressure for their Comtrac M&S all weather tyres on motorhomes, see below:

for motorhomes we advice to use the maximum inflation pressure to prevent overloading of the tyres..
Reason for this is that at most times people drive long distances with their motorhomes and also with high loads.

And if you drive with m&s tyres its also good for the "handling" behaviour of your motorhome.

You are mentioning the size 215/75R16 if you have load indices (please look at the sidewall of your tyres):

113/111 the inflation pressure is 4,75 bar (=maximum)
116/114 the inflation pressure is 5,25 bar (=maximum).

I hope this advice helps you?_

Chris_


----------



## erneboy

Chris, I would not trust that advice, it takes no account of the actual weights. It just assumes you are at the maximum. I think, Alan.


----------



## loughrigg

erneboy said:


> Chris, I would not trust that advice, it takes no account of the actual weights. It just assumes you are at the maximum. I think, Alan.


As it happens, I've also spoken to Vredestein (UK) today.

I was asking specifically about the relationship between the marked maximum pressure and running weight. The advice was (as posted earlier) if running at or close to the stated maximum weight capacity of the tyre, the tyre should be inflated to maximum indicated pressure (as per sidewall marking). If running at a lighter weight, reduce pressure proportionately.

Mike


----------



## peribro

The "problem" in going with the maximum permitted tyre pressures is usually with the front axle since most motorhomes get nowhere near the maximum permitted front axle or tyre weight. This means that the front tyres are often significantly over-inflated with various consequences - I guess skittish handling on bends and roundabouts, reduced tyre contact area with the road, increased possibility of a blowout.


----------



## erneboy

And poor grip in the wet, Alan.


----------



## dovtrams

I have received a reply from Continental about tyre pressures, their Product Support Engineer for UK & Ireland Paul Ridler has given me this advice for my Swift Voyager on 225/75R16CP-116R tyres. Weights of Front 1670 and Rear 1780. Front 44 PSI - Rear 54PSI. That is long way from the 79PSI on the notice in the driver well of the vehicle.

Dave


----------



## peribro

Entirely consistent with the pressures they gave me for the same tyres. My axle weights were 1610kg and 2350kg and I was advised 43psi and 65psi respectively. I think that manufacturers and dealers intentionally duck the issue and pump the tyres up to their maximum pressures since they cannot then be accused of supplying a vehicle with under-inflated tyres, particularly when many people overload their vans.


----------



## Trevbatt

Bella said:


> *Old Chesnut "Tyre pressures"*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Lots of people have had same problem as you, trying to find correct pressures.
> Basically it depends on your axle weights and your tyre manufacturer; if you use "Tyre Safety " or "tyre pressures" in the MHF search program you will get lots of info.
> 
> Sorry I can't give you any specific details pertaining to your circumstances; but these searches will make things clearer!!
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Pam
> 
> If too much info on searches try this website:
> 
> www.tyresafe.org/tyre-safety
> 
> Click on Tyre Safety Information then download Motorhome pdf info leaflet


Great advice, that calculator is absolutely spot on. So for an Elddis Suntour 120 2005 edition, a maximum axle weight of 1600 kgs, front and rear, using 195/70/15C 104-102 tyres it’s 63 psi front and 64 psi back.


----------



## Trevbatt

rayc said:


> Se this post from the ever helpful Uncle Norm. Is it any help, if not Norm is your man?
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-848518-.html#848518


Link is dead


----------



## raynipper

But a good intro.

Ray.


----------



## rayc

Trevbatt said:


> Link is dead


Perhaps not surprising as it was to a topic from over 12 years ago.


----------



## jiwawa

Trevbatt said:


> Great advice, that calculator is absolutely spot on.


Welcome to the forum Trevbatt. Tyresafe used to give really good info re tyre pressures but I can't find even the info you have, in the link. The ubiquitous advice these days seems to be run them all at 80psi (which I ignore).


----------



## KeithChesterfield

You need to know the front and rear axle weights and it is common sense to get it weighed, preferably in 'holiday' mode when fully laden (around £5 to use a local weighbridge), before adjusting your tyre pressures.

Any guesswork will mean your tyres probably won't last as long and may wear unevenly.

You can use the TyreSafe Motorhome Tyre Inflation Pressure Advice - https://www.tyresafe.org/check-your-pressures/motorhomes/ - to find what pressures they advise.

With the tyres I have fitted - Continental (225/70 R 15C 112/110) - on my Pilote on a Ducato base and with front axle 1560kg and rear axle 1940kg, confirmed fully laden by a weighbridge, the recommended pressures are 47psi front and 61psi rear.


----------



## jiwawa

KeithChesterfield said:


> You can use the TyreSafe Motorhome Tyre Inflation Pressure Advice - https://www.tyresafe.org/check-your-pressures/motorhomes/ - to find what pressures they advise.


Thanks Keith, I haven't been able to find relevant info for years.


----------



## rayc

This is recommended tyre pressures for Continental CP tyres. Pressure for 225/75R16CP are on separate table


----------



## rayc

Continental 225/75R16CP tyre pressure chart


----------

